# I've been hit by a SKUD.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The mailman pounded on the door this morning and I had a load of boxes to haul in. While I was opening stuff I found a message that said "This is a bomb." It was signed by Dball.
It really didn't look like a bomb, it looked more like bait. It worked real well cause I hung up on them and was damn near paralyzed. They sucked me right in.
It was only seconds before all the touchin and feelin and sniffin and lickin started. It occurres to me that this wasn't bait at all. It was more like a date, and I was well on my way to falling in love. 

I can't begin to express how awestruck and overjoyed I was. There are so many cigars there that I've wanted to try but never imagined I'd get the chance. Things I never even heard of.
I'm just dumbstruck and speechless.

I can see why you guys do this cluster bombing thing. It's awesome.
Thanks so much, Dan. 
I can't imagine how I could pay it back, so I'll do my best to pay it forward with the same style. I can see I've been taught by the best. 
I'm going to take a break shortly and pay homage to da bomb.
Thanks again!!!
Scott

Oh yeah, here's the booty...

Now I know why those filthy pirates call it booty!!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats..and yes you have been bomb by one of the best!!



Shawn


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Holy crap! that was one helluva bomb! Enjoy that Oliva "o" blue label, it is discontinued and was a fantastic one when I smoked it. That is a helluva lot of damage to pay forward, i wish you nothing but luck in doing so!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad they got there so quick...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!! 

I can't wait till I can do that to somebody!!!
:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're awesome, man. 
I'm going out on the porch to make beautiful love to that Ramon right now.
That doesn't sound very good. Aw, hell with it.


DBall said:


> Glad they got there so quick...


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

What a hit! Great work Dball. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> You're awesome, man.
> I'm going out on the porch to make beautiful love to that Ramon right now.
> That doesn't sound very good. Aw, hell with it.


It may be a good idea to let them rest a few days to a week to allow them to get back to normal. I know, I know, easier said than done, but still...

I tried to do a little homework on what you were into smoking and what you haven't tried yet (I didn't see a single habano in any of your humis) and what you really curious about trying. It looks like my research may have paid off.

Don't worry about paying it back... me sending it and seeing how happy it made you that you received it is all the payment I could possibly want. That is, at it's core, what the jungle is all about. It may sound odd, but you'll understand when you pay it forward. :tu

Also, I read a post about you really disliking Oliva Maduros... I'm really not a big Oliva fan either, but those Special G Maduros (the small ones) are incredibly good... I'd be interested to hear your opinions on it...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Welp, I flunked the "let them rest".
I was a havana virgin up to just a couple minutes ago. I went out and nubbed that Ramon. I understand now. Wow. 
The Jehovah's witnesses showed up half way through and I was in such peace that I let them hang around. 

In a few weeks time I'll have something that you may be able to use.
I'll have to do a little research of my own. 

I'm absolutely certain I'll never forget that first havana. I won't forget where it came from, either.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> me sending it and seeing how happy it made you that you received it is all the payment I could possibly want


Do you need a tissue?

Very nice hit!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bootylicious!!!:tu


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Did not know you got mail in Dubois


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

It might be a good idea to set up a Patriot missile battery in front of your house.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Tuxguy said:


> Did not know you got mail in Dubois


Yeah, just started about a month ago. We still got the coal tv though.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That's a top notch bomb from a top notch brother!! :tu


Very well done DBall!! Props my brother!!

:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have been Skud bombed.

Enjoy the booty...........and smokem up !! :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

DBJr up to no good again. Jerk!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> Also, I read a post about you really disliking Oliva Maduros... I'm really not a big Oliva fan either, but those Special G Maduros (the small ones) are incredibly good... I'd be interested to hear your opinions on it...


Welp, I faultered again.  I couldn't stand it.
I smoked the Special G. You were right on target, it was excellent.
It's hard to believe it could be so much better than the natural G, but there really was no comparison.
I'm going to have to find some of those cute little buggers.
Thanks again, Dan.
I've been showing off the cigars you sent like I had a new baby boy.
I'm still beaming over the gesture.
I'm kind of amazed at how excited I still am. I haven't felt like this since I was a kid.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I love them Ramon Allones.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> I love them Ramon Allones.


:blFinally we're in agreement!!! w00t!!!:bl


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

shilala said:


> :blFinally we're in agreement!!! w00t!!!:bl


Aye. Try one of them 'ere Cohiba Esplendidos...


----------



## Ferkneckit (Apr 20, 2007)

Dball that is truly awesome of you! Wait until spring and you can sit back and enjoy those smokes in civilized weather. I've looked everywhere for the Oliva Serie V's and I am totally jealous!

Congrats shilala...:bl


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice hit.. mmm habanos...
Scott


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> I love them Ramon Allones.


Word up. Those are one of my all time favorites... a great smoke at a great size (not to mention a great price). I'd like to say I'm going to save some for aging but every box I buy ends up vanishing... :ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice hit, DBall! Shilala has done a lot for everyone in Club Stogie. He deserves what he gets!!!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> Word up. Those are one of my all time favorites... a great smoke at a great size (not to mention a great price). I'd like to say I'm going to save some for aging but every box I buy ends up vanishing... :ss


I toasted that Special G too, Dan.
You were 100% right. It was very nice. I'll be looking for a box.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Nice hit, DBall! Shilala has done a lot for everyone in Club Stogie. He deserves what he gets!!!:tu


That's precisely why I chose him... he's an active member who's presence greatly enriches CS and will likely continue to. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> That's precisely why I chose him... he's an active member who's presence greatly enriches CS and will likely continue to. :tu


Thanks man!!!
I figure it'll continue right up till I get banned.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Not one to let things go, Scott hit me back with 3 Greycliff Double Espresso's. I have been _dying_ to try one for the longest time... Truly a class act!

:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Very Nice selection. Nice one DBall! You deserve it, Scott!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Those will make nice road cigars. Take em with on the trip, they'll keep you busy for awhile.



DBall said:


> Not one to let things go, Scott hit me back with 3 Greycliff Double Espresso's. I have been dying to try one for the longest time... Truly a class act!


----------

